# Bellator 39 - Lyman Good Vs. Rick Hawn



## kedbecker (Apr 8, 2011)

a pretty good example of the problem of the scoring system.

the scoring system forces the judges to pick a winner (for each round, and for the whole fight). so it's enough that a fighter would just be a little better than the other to win the round.

and that's what both fighters did. in the second round Rick Hawn took Good down and held him there. did no damage, and didn't try to do a lot either. just focused on keeping him down, winning the round.

in the third round Good was afraid Hawn would pull another take down so he tried playing it very safe, keeping his distance from Hawn, not once risking himself by trying to land big punches. The small punches that he did land did no damage at all, but they scored, and he hoped it would be enough to win the round, and maybe the fight (and one judge scored exactly that so he didn't miscalculate).

so by using the scoring system and focusing on the win both fighters fought a very safe fight not taking chances, not trying to finish, hoping they will score just enough to win, not concentrating or even pursuing damage, making for not a very exciting fight.

one more thing, this fight was an obvious draw (like many fights today because many play this same game of trying to use the scoring system instead of winning conclusively). there was no damage. no control. almost no punches landed. giving this fight to either fighter is missing the truth of this fight. out of a 1000 people probably 500 would give it to each fighter. forcing judges to choose a winner for each round even when there is obviously no winner is not only like promoting a lie. it also promotes boring fights.


----------



## KingJo (Apr 21, 2011)

rick hawn will win the tourney


----------

